# translating my last name into Aztec symbols



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any reference links to where I can translate my name into aztec symbols ?


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lemme guess you want it tattood across your back.


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sash1_@Jul 2 2007, 12:30 PM~8219470
> *Lemme guess you want it tattood across your back.
> *


everyone and there grandma has there last name tated on there back.


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't care if EVERYONE has Aztec picture symbols translating their name tattooed across their back. Please re-read the title of the topic, if you can help great if not then move the fuck on.


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YOBOCAT_@Jul 3 2007, 08:35 AM~8225271
> *I don't care if EVERYONE has Aztec picture symbols translating their name tattooed across their back. Please re-read the title of the topic, if you can help great if not then move the fuck on.
> *


 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

To The Top !!!!!!



I would like to see what Symbols make up my name too :0


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced-cutty_@Jul 2 2007, 09:24 PM~8221883
> *everyone and there grandma has there last name tated on there back.
> *



Or across their stomach...


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOBOCAT_@Jul 3 2007, 09:35 AM~8225271
> *I don't care if EVERYONE has Aztec picture symbols translating their name tattooed across their back. Please re-read the title of the topic, if you can help great if not then move the fuck on.
> *


you aint getting no help like that MR.NOOB


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah but I also wasn't being a dick, I was asking a question. Just cuz I may be a noob doesn't mean I'm gonna sit here and take shit for no reason. I understand noob status but it wasn't like I was acting a fool, I could understand getting flamed for that. I have respect for senor members but not jackasses


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

he called us seniors :biggrin:


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

oops! sorry for the typo. I was just trying to get some help with some info.
I'm not one for pissing people off, I'm pretty laid back and believe bbq and topless women would solve the worlds problems so I'm just going to let this topic die because it's turning into an entirely different subject now. I still don't know how I asked for help the wrong way, but obviously I went wrong somewhere oh well. Beers for everyone


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

Whats up bro?Dont know how much this will help out,but here you go. http://www.aztec-history.com/aztec-alphabet.html


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks homie, that's some good reading with a lot of info. I'll have to dig into it.


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I wasn't aware that there was a language called "Aztec"...must be a dialect of "Mexican"... :uh:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 4 2007, 10:26 PM~8236802
> *I wasn't aware that there was a language called "Aztec"...must be a dialect of "Mexican"... :uh:
> *


didnt know there was a language called "cave man". how else is he going to describe it. :uh:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

well I thought this was for automotive paint & body topics... Not human body :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 4 2007, 11:04 PM~8236954
> *didnt know there was a language called "cave man".  how else is he going to describe it.  :uh:
> *


by it's proper name...Nahuatl..someone wanting it should at least know the proper name for it..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 4 2007, 11:06 PM~8236960
> *well I thought this was for automotive paint & body topics... Not human body :0
> *


I didn't even realize this was in paint & body...lol...I just seen the Aztec reference..


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@Jul 5 2007, 01:06 AM~8236960
> *well I thought this was for automotive paint & body topics... Not human body :0
> *


Dammit, thats what I was gonna say...


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 4 2007, 01:45 AM~8232201
> *he called us seniors :biggrin:
> *


Actually señor members.


----------



## jcclark (Jul 17, 2006)

Well I just became a grandfather so I guess I better get use to
being called a "senior"
But if I'm going to be called a senior, I want a discount at the 
restaurants now :biggrin:


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

I asked for *aztec symbols * translating the letters of my name and *if it was possible*

I posted here because I've seen some great murals and airbrush work on here and thought that maybe they would have more access to aztec symbol reference material than someone in off topic
I'm thinking I may have to just use existing symbols and shape them to my last name or some other kind of improvisation to make it work. 
thanks for any help


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I read up a little on it, and it doesn't seem possible. From what I've read it doesn't seem like they used an "alphabet", more like "glyphs"....

Heres a link that explains a bit of it....

http://www.ancientscripts.com/aztec.html

There ya go, a real answer. Now let's get back to the paint & body shit!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Do you want to translate YOBOCAT or you're real name?
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

Here you go man. Its just a sample of you're name YOBOCAT!
PURO


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 5 2007, 03:54 PM~8241480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOBOCAT is TACOBOY backwards...


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 5 2007, 04:18 PM~8242546
> *YOBOCAT is TACOBOY backwards...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

That's some funny shit!  
PURO


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 5 2007, 05:18 PM~8242546
> *YOBOCAT is TACOBOY backwards...
> *


Yeah I usually go by Tacoboy, but someone was already registered under that name so I did it backwards :happysad:


----------



## TACOBOY (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 5 2007, 02:29 PM~8241345
> *Do you want to translate YOBOCAT or you're real name?
> PURO
> *


I want to do my real last name, I'll check out that link


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 4 2007, 11:26 PM~8236802
> *I wasn't aware that there was a language called "Aztec"...must be a dialect of "Mexican"... :uh:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 5 2007, 03:36 AM~8237819
> *by it's proper name...Nahuatl..someone wanting it should at least know the proper name for it..
> *


true speak


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 4 2007, 08:26 PM~8236802
> *I wasn't aware that there was a language called "Aztec"...must be a dialect of "Mexican"... :uh:
> *


You Must Be White or Dont Know where you come from!!!!!!


----------

